# Moving to Naples with boyfriend?



## emanresu (May 26, 2017)

My boyfriend is an Italian national, and we've been together about two years now. In another year or two, if things go well, we plan to move in together in a house given to us by his family. The trouble is, we probably won't be married at the time and I'm not sure how to go about getting residency. From the looks of it, a visa would take having an established job or schooling there and that's not something I'll have. I also don't have any of my own family there. The most I'll have is a sizable nestegg and a place to stay. I'm worried I won't be able to stay without marriage first...  Does anyone here have any experience or little nuggets of wisdom to share?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Either you're an Italian citizen or you have a visa of some sort. Without either you cannot remain in Italy with your boyfriend as long as he's your boyfriend and not your husband.


----------

